# Sea Monsters!!



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Was at Jims B&T this afternoon two guys weighed in two HOGS!. 49 1/4# and 47 1/4# also had two small 20#ers or so


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

A few big boys have been caught. I heard of one at 60lbs being caught but haven't seen any pics.


----------



## Mr.Mom (Nov 8, 2006)

Were they caught surf fishing down there?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Big Boys*

I haven't heard too much from the surf. Junkman would have the 411 on that. Most of the BIG ones that I have beard of have been by boat from the usual spots, Bug light, Tussy etc. I hope I can get out before muzzle loader starts. Fall is definately here. The rips just outside the inlet have been producing....lots of slots. Buck tails, eels and clam have been the baits of choice. Of course the chunk has been pretty good to.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

They were caught out on the Big Mudd Puddle


----------

